# Photos of my million dollar skiff



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm310/backlashnpcola/?action=view&current=100_0122.jpg


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, boats are high up in the panhandle. Let's see some million dollar fish pics now.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

no kidding waiting for the weekend if it doesnt rain again !! had to get my brother in law to post pics for me Im not by no means claiming this is a million $ boat but it sure gets me to see some Million$ views


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> no kidding waiting for the weekend if it doesnt rain again !! had to get my brother in law to post pics for me Im not by no means claiming  this is a million $ boat but it sure gets me to see some Million$ views


That's all that counts. I plan on watching the sunrise Saturday morning from a nice grass flat myself.
Tight lines.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the name!


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

thanks floundering was my thing took my oldest son out all the time he is now in college and the boat somehow has progressed to this an all aroud fishing platform ...well within limits now if I can get my 15yr old off the couch or just get up!! in the morn make a new fishing buddie out of him


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

My teenagers are all caught up in doing teenager things, which apparently is nothing, as well. Good luck.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

How do you like your Nissan 18hp four stroke? I have the same outboard and love it.


----------



## backlashnpcola (May 26, 2008)

It was the smartest thing I did for this boat I was using a 20hp merc 2stroke and I wanted something more reliable and economical on gas 
this motor out performs the 20hp 2 stroke in every way


----------

